# Islamic Wife Beating Etiquette



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

wow
as if men are oh so much wiser and justified in "disciplining" a woman. 
i always told people this is the issue with tension. you can mix races, you cannot mix cultures. a man "disciplining" a woman in my neighborhood would land the son of a bitch in the ICU. you dont raise a hand to woman. move to america, have at it, but leave your wife beating sh*t back in your homeland.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting... I was always wondering what the proper etiquette was!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> wow
> as if men are oh so much wiser and justified in "disciplining" a woman.
> i always told people this is the issue with tension. you can mix races, you cannot mix cultures. a man "disciplining" a woman in my neighborhood would land the son of a bitch in the ICU. you dont raise a hand to woman. move to america, have at it, but leave your wife beating sh*t back in your homeland.


we have had quite a few murders becuse arab fathers caught there daughters with white guys or w.e

sick really... they dont like to modernize anything... if it worked 1000 years ago it must be good today


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i like how they reference british women wanted a strong man. pretty sure you're taking a statistic and twisting it dude. i dont think women want to get the sh*t slapped outta them, im thinking they more so want a ambitious strong arm kinda guy...not a fist slap to the tits


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Allah has honored women by allowing beatings... He says don't beat her about the face and make her ugly. See how she is honored. LOL


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sickening!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its people like this why some of us have grown to hate religion. you think anyone who wasnt brainwashed into believing all this crap, just using logic and real world experience would insist women urn for beatings? only religion justifies this kinda behavior

/leaves to go slaughter a small flightless mammal so the sun wont get angry


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

God dammit I have not been honoring my woman correctly with her daily beatings.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cops will take you away for a night for the most basic of domestic disputes. Good luck pulling that in the US.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Central said:


> its people like this why some of us have grown to hate religion. you think anyone who wasnt brainwashed into believing all this crap, just using logic and real world experience would insist women urn for beatings? only religion justifies this kinda behavior
> 
> /leaves to go slaughter a small flightless mammal so the sun wont get angry


^^^ It's people like this that believe everything they see on the internet... I dont speak arabic BUT I'm fairly certain that the subtitiles dont reflect the real conversation.

Just to be certain, try watching this video-


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its people like this? hi, im mike. might have seen me around before?

and regardless of the tape being accurate or not, its common knowledge that women are treated like sh*t in that culture. course you're still much much much...much much more enlightened then myself no doubt, so ill defer to your opinions as fact from now on


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Thats it..i'm converting to islam...and I will exercise my religious freedom.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That tape is fake thats a business show


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe there wouldn't be so many sluts around?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

what can I say other then I am disgusted but I am not surprised....
It takes an intelligent person to be able to interrupt regional and know what God wants from a person. 
Mindless people are the nuts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

islam is a primitive superstition that condones rape and violence. That violence extends to EVERYBODY including women, children, and non-believers.

Imagine a world if all the muslims vanished.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> That tape is fake thats a business show


Really? How does your high ass know?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I have this thing called Arab friends, he's talking about the oil industry

The majority of the people on here are inbred Americans hicks ( with bullsnakes sister fuckin ass leading the way) though so after the word Arab all they see is ^{{%]%[%_>[_^\*|€\€|>\*[


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its not the arabs... its sharia law that contains public stoning and sh*t i mean really what year are we living in that we need to stone people regardless of the video itself.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Who is anyone to tell a people how to live after they have lived the same way for hundreds if not thousands of years?

If it was up to you clowns everyone would wear abercrombie and drive electric cars.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i agree to a certain extent but at the same time in our culture it seems barbaric looking in on their culture... since we have done that sh*t but hundreds of years ago (im talking about the stoning)

in a country with sharia law adultery can land you getting your ass stoned to death... just seems a bit exsessive to a country with hookers and strippers and teen girls flaunting there sh*t on music videos

its kinda like a teenager looking at a child and calling him childish even tho he did the same sh*t a few years back


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

And just because it is ok to beat your women in Islam doesn't mean everyone beats there damn women

Wasn't that long ago that north Americans wrote books on how to discipline their women....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I was only talking about court punishments handed out by the government or w.e system dishes out the punishments... not what people do in there house.

But i can spin your argument with the same thing you said... not all north americans beat there wives its the same line of thinking all white people were slave owners...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my post didnt really have anything do with your post lol...

spin what argument? that making assumptions on an entire people is wrong based on a few morons? (see my last post on page 1).. if thats your argument then we have the same argument


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes lol same argument

its like talking to a kkk member and saying that is what all christians belive


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

as the stoning btw isnt just being tied to a stick and people throwing rocks at you till you die, they bury you up to your neck in a whole with only your head above ground and they chuck decent sized rocks at you till you die... executions have gotten so p*ssy in western societies, how is a painless lethal injection even scary other than the fact that you die from it?

bring back hangings and the chair!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bob351 said:


> wow
> as if men are oh so much wiser and justified in "disciplining" a woman.
> i always told people this is the issue with tension. you can mix races, you cannot mix cultures. a man "disciplining" a woman in my neighborhood would land the son of a bitch in the ICU. you dont raise a hand to woman. move to america, have at it, but leave your wife beating sh*t back in your homeland.


we have had quite a few murders becuse arab fathers caught there daughters with white guys or w.e

sick really... they dont like to modernize anything... if it worked 1000 years ago it must be good today








[/quote]

Not just Arabs! What about Indians, Pakistanis, Ethiopians and Sri Lankins? I've actually haven't read about Arab honor killings here at least not recently.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

We dont do that sh*t in sri lanka.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of sri lanka


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> We dont do that sh*t in sri lanka.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of sri lanka


Please excuse my limited ignorance....the majority of Sri Lankins that Canadian society interacts with are Tamils because I do believe that they are the majority of Sri Lankin immigrants here.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Whos to say what right and wrong man no man on earth is God, if thats what they believe is right thats what they believe if you dont like it you can leave the country as many people do. most of the Women over there that have to cover 99% of their bodies and sh*t dont feel oppressed man they believe that they are living righteously and saving their beauty only for their husbands. Thats the way its always been way before western society even existed.

I dont know if that made sense im smokin a blizzy as i type.. let me know if i gotta clarify anything











Ja said:


> We dont do that sh*t in sri lanka.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of sri lanka


Please excuse my limited ignorance....the majority of Sri Lankins that Canadian society interacts with are Tamils because I do believe that they are the majority of Sri Lankin immigrants here.
[/quote]
yeah no worries common mistake bro


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ja said:


> Whos to say what right and wrong man no man on earth is God, if thats what they believe is right thats what they believe if you dont like it you can leave the country as many people do. most of the Women over there that have to cover 99% of their bodies and sh*t dont feel oppressed man they believe that they are living righteously and saving their beauty only for their husbands. Thats the way its always been way before western society even existed.
> 
> I dont know if that made sense im smokin a blizzy as i type.. let me know if i gotta clarify anything


I am only saying its wrong based on my up bringing and the culture we live in... if i grew up there i would think the same of the western culture... its all about perspective. There is no right or wrong world standard just morals... but morals very depending on your upbringing.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

And in all cases of "honor killings" here it's less than 1% of that person's culture that are committing these acts.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Whos to say what right and wrong man no man on earth is God, if thats what they believe is right thats what they believe if you dont like it you can leave the country as many people do. most of the Women over there that have to cover 99% of their bodies and sh*t dont feel oppressed man they believe that they are living righteously and saving their beauty only for their husbands. Thats the way its always been way before western society even existed.
> 
> I dont know if that made sense im smokin a blizzy as i type.. let me know if i gotta clarify anything


I am only saying its wrong based on my up bringing and the culture we live in... if i grew up there i would think the same of the western culture... its all about perspective. There is no right or wrong world standard just morals... but morals very depending on your upbringing.
[/quote]

Ah wrong...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> We dont do that sh*t in *Canada*.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of *Canada*


You're a she lankin living in Canada who wants to be black.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

oh man you know me so well

and your the product of your mom doing her dad who wants to be smart so he makes unfounded comments on the internet!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sorry they have a sh*t ton of muslims there... anyways what's your point, the stoning in ethiopia are radical islamist not christians so your original point of brining up stongings in ethiopia make no sense since it still falls under radical islam...



Uncle Jesse said:


> We dont do that sh*t in *Canada*.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of *Canada*


You're a she lankin living in Canada who wants to be black.
[/quote]
I know living in america it might be hard to imagine but.... wait for it..... people do know about other places and are from other places in the world.... i know i will give you some time to collect the pieces of your mind since it just got blown.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

not really, you dont have to be muslim to be or do a stoning.. its a f*cking stonin.. unless the stones are baptized prior to being tossed.

or unless uncle jesse says it is.. since inbred americans seem to know everything


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well you cant stop an angry mob from stoning someone in any culture... but again i am only referring to government sanctioned stoning not the stoning that happens in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Trigga said:


> as the stoning btw isnt just being tied to a stick and people throwing rocks at you till you die, they bury you up to your neck in a whole with only your head above ground and they chuck decent sized rocks at you till you die... executions have gotten so p*ssy in western societies, how is a painless lethal injection even scary other than the fact that you die from it?
> 
> bring back hangings and the chair!


Come on down to NE we can ZAP your dumb ass. To bad my state would rather keep the "f*ck up's" in jail" than saving tax dollars and cooking em... Oh and you can also donate the meat to homeless shelters







2 birds one stone









tops


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

finally, a ******* i agree with!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bob351 said:


> We dont do that sh*t in *Canada*.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of *Canada*


You're a she lankin living in Canada who wants to be black.
[/quote]
I know living in america it might be hard to imagine but.... wait for it..... people do know about other places and are from other places in the world.... i know i will give you some time to collect the pieces of your mind since it just got blown.
[/quote]
Seriously you need to get more educated.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

enlighten away instead of chirping from your high horse buddy


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Keep the comments clean in here everyone. Will be reviewing this thread later today for any and all posts that break the rules.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Beating etiquette is that like rape etiquette cause Im getting confused.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> We dont do that sh*t in sri lanka.. its more of an indian/hindu practise.. i cant speak for the hindu tamils but it doesnt happen in most of sri lanka


What's the primary relegion of Sri-Lanka?

I don't recall that being part of any Indian/hindu practice. In fact, to my knowledge, in Indian/hindu culture, women are respected as goddesses. Please expand on that one.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You definitely need to do your reasearch on Indian culture then, there are women goddesses but regular everyday women are far from revered. I'm sure honor killings aren't as common as they used to be but they still happen all the time in india

The main religion in sri Lanka is buddism, followed by Christianity and Hinduism


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Trigga said:


> You definitely need to do your reasearch on Indian culture then, there are women goddesses but regular everyday women are far from revered. I'm sure honor killings aren't as common as they used to be but they still happen all the time in india
> 
> The main religion in sri Lanka is buddism, followed by Christianity and Hinduism


The only honored killings that I am aware of is Sati... but that's very different IMO. Furthermore, buddism is a subset of hinduism.. (except the diety stuff)... so very close IMO. I am still yet to hear about these things you claim, but I will take your word for it since you are from Sri Lanka... all part of the same IMO.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

A subset yeah but very different religions/cultures.

Look it up man none of the stuff I told you is BS


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sure I will. I've actually studied Buddhism... It's basically the same morals of hinduism but taken with the perspective of dharma and karma. Buddha himself was hindu, so that only makes sense.

I don't disagree that there were killings of women, that happens worldwide... but I was just curious to see where that was part of the hindu culture. So far, I see nothing of that nature so I was curious.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

In India traditionally when the husband dies and is cremated the women jumps/is tossed in the fire as well to serve her husband in the afterlife. Im really surprised you haven't heard of that.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That is not murder, it is suicide. *And I am surprised you didn't read that I already mentioned it - called "Sati"*. Maybe I spelled it wrong, but that's completely different from what's being discussed here. In that case, there is no beating or murder, it is a voluntary act of suicide made by a widowed wife mourning for her dead husband.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the thing is... its not always voluntary..

Didnt know it was called Sati guess you learn something new everyday

whats your background by the way if you dont mind me asking?

edit: nevermind honor killings are something totally seperate from sati your right

but it is primarily a hindu practise

just an example here: http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/10/world/asia/10honor.html


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Spousal abuse vs. suicide by jumping into a pyre with an already dead husband ... 2 different things homie! I really thought you were talking about something different, which is what held my interest.

Now time to blaze!









Just saw your edit... Now time to blaze


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

bob351 said:


> enlighten away instead of chirping from your high horse buddy


Actually you're the one sitting on his "high horse" for even making this comment.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam I love reading good old USA bashing. 
Makes me feel proud to be born in the good old USA.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ja said:


> enlighten away instead of chirping from your high horse buddy


Actually you're the one sitting on his "high horse" for even making this comment.
[/quote]
if you want to continue this petty bullshit fine... what was I incorrect about in the statement you quoted...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Dam I love reading good old USA bashing.
> Makes me feel proud to be born in the good old USA.


lol this doesnt have anything to do with the US.. just the ignorant ass people that live there


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Keep the comments clean in here everyone. Will be reviewing this thread later today for any and all posts that break the rules.


only bullsnake truly broke a rule with his racist ass comments.. but i doubt he will even get warned


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i also doubt it


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trigga said:


> I have this thing called Arab friends, he's talking about the oil industry
> 
> The majority of the people on here are inbred Americans hicks ( with bullsnakes sister fuckin ass leading the way) though so after the word Arab all they see is ^{{%]%[%_>[_^\*|€\€|>\*[


]Sorry bull but that was hilarious


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Keep the comments clean in here everyone. Will be reviewing this thread later today for any and all posts that break the rules.


only bullsnake truly broke a rule with his racist ass comments.. but i doubt he will even get warned
[/quote]

Well thank you for your modding abilities sir. I wasn't able to read and understand the rules, please spell them out for me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

> 4. No RACIST, SEXIST, HOMOPHOBIC, or* RELIGIOUSLY OFFENSIVE remarks *or images.


but its bullsnake and he was just talking about islam.. not like when DT said stuff about america and got in trouble thats different


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

at least bullsnake has done his reasearch and obviously knows a great deal right?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> I have this thing called Arab friends, he's talking about the oil industry
> 
> The majority of the people on here are *inbred Americans hicks* ( with bullsnakes sister fuckin ass leading the way) though so after the word Arab all they see is ^{{%]%[%_>[_^\*|€\€|>\*[


So you state your opinion and it's ok but when I do I'm wrong? Smoke another one.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Imagine a world with out white people.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

uh oh, your not bullsnake you cant say that type of stuff.. and change it to white islamics or your gonna get a warning for making a point too


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Traveller said:


> read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots


But dont you guys always make judgements about Americans?It's the internet, no big deal. We all have our opinions....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you really dont know what white people are sadboy? jeez

these are white people








who decended from these white people








who lived across the strait from these white people








(spanish inquisition i dont know if they teach that in america)


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sadboy said:


> read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots


But dont you guys always make judgements about Americans?It's the internet, no big deal. We all have our opinions....
[/quote]
you got me confused with DT and Bob, i love americans.. your governments pretty fucked but the people for the most part are alright


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Look bro, I'm Mexican.....

So I get called brown, ******, or whatever the f*ck.....
But you can also say I look european or white when you think about. I'm not that dark.....
My grandfather was blond hair, blue eyes.....
More then half of my family looks european. 
Light skin color and color eyes. I'm the darkest......
Mexicans are descents of Europeans & Native Americans.....

So just asking what "you" mean by white?



Trigga said:


> read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots


But dont you guys always make judgements about Americans?It's the internet, no big deal. We all have our opinions....
[/quote]
you got me confused with DT and Bob, i love americans.. your governments pretty fucked but the people for the most part are alright
[/quote]

Love you too


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

your mexican so im guessing traveller didnt mean you, you know what he means by white your just being anal about it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots


But dont you guys always make judgements about Americans?It's the internet, no big deal. We all have our opinions....
[/quote]
you got me confused with DT and Bob, i love americans.. your governments pretty fucked but the people for the most part are alright
[/quote]
america? look at the video i found of all american views...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Trigga said:


> your mexican so im guessing traveller didnt mean you, you know what he means by white your just being anal about it


Just pulling his chain, I know what he means...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> read the second page fool i was making a point thats its wrong to make a judgement on an entire people based on the actions of a few idiots




1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. This includes but is not limited to:
* Harrassment (including PM)
* *Insults* (provoked or not)
* Goading


but itsTrigga and he was just talking about UncleJesse.. not like when DT said stuff about america and got in trouble thats different


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont flatter yourself i wasnt talking about you, your not that important


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Bitch, Bitch, bitch thats all I ever hear in threads any more.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

trig you are starting to sound like an idiot
and you're becoming a hypocrite because you're obviously starting to let your own racism against white people show. that little historical picture tutorial you posted above was about as racist and ignorant as one could get. ease up buddy


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how is it any different from what bs posted?

i love white people, i just hate white people that think they are better than other people


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i love how its ok when islam is being debated but when it the barrels pointed a little closer to home i become a _bit of an idiot_

talk about hypocrisy


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Trigga said:


> how is it any different from what bs posted?
> 
> i love white people, i just hate white people that think they are better than other people


fine man, point taken
but as much as you hate what BS posted you just became what you hate by posting some nonsense by shoving every white person into some uneducated, hate filled genocidal class. dont become what you hate bro. thats my concern. i love you too much man


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thinking this thread has run its short course...

Can we try to get along or is every thread gonna be bash white people, bash green people, bash black people, bash brown people, bash USA, bash sweeden, bash ivory coast, bash canada, bash each other?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Trigga,
really man...you say you love white people and Americans but yet you say the majority of people on here are inbred American hicks!...







...Then you clump all of us together because of the actions of a select few?!...You are doing the same exact thing that you accuse Bullsnake of!..double standards and hypocrisy, my friend!...Furthermore, that is exactly the reason why there are negative stereotypes about black people in this country...It's a damn shame and that is why one shouldn't generalize when it comes to race, creed, national origin, etc!...Don't base a whole race on the actions of a few ignorant idividuals!...







...That would be like me clumping all canadians together based on what DT and John Zanni say and do on these boards!...







...You know what they say about people that live in glass houses!.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

Is this serious? Is the discussion really now about Trigga being racist?









He posted some pics and acted ignorant on *purpose* to prove a point and look what happened.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Da'manster you should really read the entire thread before pretty much regurgitating pretty much everything I already said.



Traveller said:


> Is this serious? Is the discussion really now about Trigga being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol someone gets it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Is this serious? Is the discussion really now about Trigga being racist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why talk about the real issue when you can change the topic and ignore the elephant in the room


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Trigga said:


> Da'manster you should really read the entire thread before pretty much regurgitating pretty much everything I already said.


I see what you were saying in that statement!...You didn't mean americans in general but the ones who jump to conclusions and stereotype because of their ignorance!...







...so you and I are indeed on the same page!...







....Sorry Trig, but sometimes posts, threads, and comments get misinterpreted when there is a lot of mudslinging going on!...this is exactly the reason I typically ignore these threads (anything having to do with religion and/or politics)...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

People like to judge Americans...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Boobah said:


> People like to judge Muslims...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


fixed but your statement was true as well I just made it more relevant to this thread


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> People like to judge Americans...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


unfortunately your idiots outnumber your intellectuals


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> People like to judge Americans...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


unfortunately your idiots outnumber your intellectuals








[/quote]

ditto for Canadians!...







...Hell, come to think of it, you could probably say that about most countries!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> Da'manster you should really read the entire thread before pretty much regurgitating pretty much everything I already said.


I see what you were saying in that statement!...You didn't mean americans in general but the ones who *jump to conclusions* and stereotype because of their ignorance!...







...so you and I are indeed on the same page!...







....Sorry Trig, but sometimes posts, threads, and comments get misinterpreted when there is a lot of mudslinging going on!...this is exactly the reason I typically ignore these threads (anything having to do with religion and/or politics)...








[/quote]

D'Man I love that game!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lmao
i love the go wild square


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Da said:


> People like to judge Americans...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


unfortunately your idiots outnumber your intellectuals








[/quote]

ditto for Canadians!...







...Hell, come to think of it, you could probably say that about most countries!...








[/quote]
yes unfortunetly... but it seems like it is quite rampant in the states...dont make me post the videos of our rick mercer trolling your people *and government* into thinking we have a national igloo for our government and a bunch of other things









Atleast i can say all canadians know you have a white house for your president


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> People like to judge Americans...but there's idiots in every country in the world. Somehow ours make it on the news unfortunately


unfortunately your idiots outnumber your intellectuals








[/quote]

ditto for Canadians!...







...Hell, come to think of it, you could probably say that about most countries!...








[/quote]
yes unfortunetly... but it seems like it is quite rampant in the states...dont make me post the videos of our rick mercer trolling your people *and government* into thinking we have a national igloo for our government and a bunch of other things









Atleast i can say all canadians know you have a white house for your president








[/quote]

Cueball was Canadian! I win!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

we all bleed the same blood
and they're all pink on the inside


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

your american, i win









but atleast cuball could get onto and work a computer... i cant say that for some americans


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

where is cueball


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lobster fishing is a dangerous job...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

u dont know hes dead


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

islamic wife beatings to lobster fishing in 6 pages!








*NEW RECORD!!!!!!!*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ICEE said:


> u dont know hes dead


never said he was dead...

but growing weed is also a dangerous job... (im pretty sure in his garden pics there was some cronic if i remember correctly







)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats interesting
so youre saying hes in jail then? hmm


----------

